
Ripple20 TCP/IP vulnerabilities will haunt the IoT landscape for years to come - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ripple20-vulnerabilities-will-haunt-the-iot-landscape-for-years-to-come/
======
aspenmayer
Ripple20 site

[https://www.jsof-tech.com/ripple20/](https://www.jsof-tech.com/ripple20/)

On HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538867)

Original title lacked context. The vulnerabilities are in a commonly-used
TCP/IP library first released ~1997. Original title was:

Ripple20 vulnerabilities will haunt the IoT landscape for years to come

